# Is there a way to appeal a rating



## Super Nintendo Chalmers (Jun 16, 2015)

I just started driving and have done about 120 rides over 13 days. I got a 4.86 rating last week. My overall rating was still holding strong at a 4.82 late last night, when I picked up a group of girls. I got them to there destination in plenty of time and enjoyed some conversation. I wake up this morning and saw my rating drop to a 4.79 and my daily one from yesterday from a 4.7 to a 4.1. Which means that she gave me a 1. 

This is BS and makes me want to not drive anymore if people are just screwing over drivers. Is there any way to appeal this?


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

You can email into Uber and ask them to review the rating (I can count on my hand that I've seen them remove a rating, posted on this forum), but you have a better chance at winning the lottery before they touch a rating. Since you just started driving I would encourage you to #UberOn (if you want to) and not worry so much about the rating.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Unless u have some serious game, best not to engage the girls, until they do first. Careful how u answer.

Stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Super Nintendo Chalmers said:


> I just started driving and have done about 120 rides over 13 days. I got a 4.86 rating last week. My overall rating was still holding strong at a 4.82 late last night, when I picked up a group of girls. I got them to there destination in plenty of time and enjoyed some conversation. I wake up this morning and saw my rating drop to a 4.79 and my daily one from yesterday from a 4.7 to a 4.1. Which means that she gave me a 1.
> 
> This is BS and makes me want to not drive anymore if people are just screwing over drivers. Is there any way to appeal this?


The driver rating system is largely designed to manipulate drivers to tow the line. Understand that first and foremost. It isn't about being fair or informative, it is about control.

That being said, you have no way of knowing who kicked you in the balls and voted you down a notch. It is quite possible someone you drove days before finally got around to rating you, and gave you a poor rating. Best not to assume you know who did or didn't rate you one way or another unless you observe them doing it. You just don't know. Pax voted blindly and erratically for a bunch of reasons. Travis and Uber know the reality and take full advantage of it being completely twisted. Keep your focus there on who is running the show - it ain't the pax.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Super Nintendo Chalmers said:


> I just started driving and have done about 120 rides over 13 days. I got a 4.86 rating last week. My overall rating was still holding strong at a 4.82 late last night, when I picked up a group of girls. I got them to there destination in plenty of time and enjoyed some conversation. I wake up this morning and saw my rating drop to a 4.79 and my daily one from yesterday from a 4.7 to a 4.1. Which means that she gave me a 1.
> 
> This is BS and makes me want to not drive anymore if people are just screwing over drivers. Is there any way to appeal this?


I had a passenger a week ago who said he opened the app and accidentally gave his driver a 2-star and wanted to know how he can change it. I told him he probably need to email Uber to get it fixed.

After learning that the ratings are the average and if in large number the 2-star might not matter, I said the driver still wouldn't like having an accidental 2-star and he said he'll email Uber to get it changed.

(But doing so is such a hassle i'm not sure if he did do it or not. My point: Passengers do accidentally give drivers low rating but we don't know how often)


----------



## Super Nintendo Chalmers (Jun 16, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Unless u have some serious game, best not to engage the girls, until they do first. Careful how u answer.
> 
> Stay thirsty my friend.


Trust me, I didn't engage them in any convos. They were just talking and asking me questions. Good to know about the people that vote later. However, wouldn't my single day rating going down immediately mean that it was a person that I drove that day that voted?


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Super Nintendo Chalmers said:


> I just started driving and have done about 120 rides over 13 days. I got a 4.86 rating last week. My overall rating was still holding strong at a 4.82 late last night, when I picked up a group of girls. I got them to there destination in plenty of time and enjoyed some conversation. I wake up this morning and saw my rating drop to a 4.79 and my daily one from yesterday from a 4.7 to a 4.1. Which means that she gave me a 1.
> 
> This is BS and makes me want to not drive anymore if people are just screwing over drivers. Is there any way to appeal this?


No there is no way to appeal because on the other end all robots are answering to your email in pre written format but if you are California, you can participate in ongoing class action lawsuit,


----------

